# So Very close...but so very far away!!



## joemc (Oct 20, 2009)

I guess the image tells the rest of the story:lmao:


----------



## thekyle (Oct 22, 2009)

haha this one has a lot of character to it


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 22, 2009)

AWWWesome!


----------



## DReali (Oct 22, 2009)

YES.....VERY GOOD!


----------



## Big (Oct 22, 2009)

Is this photoshopped?


----------



## joemc (Oct 22, 2009)

Big said:


> Is this photoshopped?



Thanks for the comments.... This is straight out of the camera.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 22, 2009)

Haha. I am moving to Ft Lauderdale soon. It's going to be interesting.


----------



## rub (Oct 22, 2009)

Just fantastic!


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 25, 2009)

OH DAMN!!! THAT GUYS EATING A SHOE!


----------



## Elvin Miradi (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice story telling. You picked the best tittle for this awesome photo. Good job, Joe!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 26, 2009)

WTF is that guy doing in that position?

How did he get up there? yuck!


----------



## joemc (Oct 26, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> OH DAMN!!! THAT GUYS EATING A SHOE!


 

You owe me a keyboard for this one..... Laughed and spewed coffe on it:lmao:

Thanks JOe


----------



## Felix0890 (Oct 26, 2009)

Omg . . . LOL! . . . I think I've seen that guy before.  It's a small world.


----------



## JayClark79 (Oct 26, 2009)

Is he eating his shoe next?


----------



## Big (Oct 26, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> OH DAMN!!! THAT GUYS EATING A SHOE!


It's filled with Ketchup and he's dunking his food in it... Come on... doesn't everyone do that? :blushing:


----------



## Big (Oct 26, 2009)

At least he cares about his health, he _is_ drinking water...


----------



## EW1066 (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks like he needs a manzere!

Vince


----------



## PatrickHMS (Oct 29, 2009)

Big said:


> At least he cares about his health, he _is_ drinking water...


 
might not be a fresh bottle of water, maybe drinking rainwater he collected in the shoe...


----------



## yogibear (Oct 29, 2009)

Great example of how a Title can really flow with an image.  Cant help but smile looking at this shot.  Well caught!


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Oct 29, 2009)

His boobs look bigger than theirs. Shouldn't they be checking _him_ out? Lol....(just threw up in my mouth a little...)


----------

